# How to dye sections of hair?



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

Try putting cholesterol on the hair that you do not want dyed. If you are only doing a mowhawk and poms, I would recommend using blo pens. Much easier to control what is getting died and the color will still last for awhile.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

When I did Riley's hair...I did it BEFORE grooming...that way the "extra" was cut off when he was groomed. That's probably not the "proper" way...but it worked!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Both are great ideas, thanks!
I have never used a blowpen before, is it not something you rinse off after?
and I'll have to try that before the grooming! I guess if I shaved his face the die wouldn't get to his skin right?


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

No, you do not rinse the blopen off. If you want to "set" it even more, you can also hairspray it after you are done.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

cool thanks! Where would I get one?


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

Any of the craft stores or big box stores, toys r us. Some Kohls carry them. They are called Sprayza pens. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Giddy-up-Sprayza-Airbrush-Activity-Large/dp/B001M5DT2S[/ame]


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Here are some techniques talked about in this thread: http://www.poodleforum.com/8-other-animals/18380-color-fun-my-havanese.html - whether to color dirty, dry hair, or clean, wet hair. You can do either depending on what effect you want. There's some links in there to Leroy and his various colorings.

I always dye Leroy with dry, dirty hair before grooming. I've dyed his mohawk, pom poms, and hip rosettes. The only time I had the color run onto the other hair is when I colored his rosettes red. The rest of his hair had a slight pinky hue to it, but I wasn't too concerned because I was going to shave those areas down anyway. Manic Panic dye fades quickly on spots that get wet all the time (like feet and pom poms). I used foil to wrap the pom poms after I work the hair into it. I leave it in for 20 minutes and rinse off. Any hair that is tinged around the face after rinsing the mohawk can be shaved off, as well as the feet.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Another dyeing question. Have you ever tried black on a white dog? how did it go? I just want the pompoms again but I'm scared it'll take forever to come out!
and when you put the dye in and let it set, before rinsing it all out do you shampoo the rest of the dog? Or do you try to get all the dye out and then shampoo? As I'm typing this the latter makes more sense...


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Sawyersmomma said:


> Another dyeing question. Have you ever tried black on a white dog? how did it go? I just want the pompoms again but I'm scared it'll take forever to come out!
> and when you put the dye in and let it set, before rinsing it all out do you shampoo the rest of the dog? Or do you try to get all the dye out and then shampoo? As I'm typing this the latter makes more sense...


After letting the dye set on the dry (dirty) hair for 20 minutes (longer for coarser hair), I rinse the color out till the water runs somewhat clear. Then I'll use shampoo and rinse out till the water runs clear. Too much shampooing will strip a lot of the color, so only do it once. Depending on the hair texture and the dog's activity level, the dye lasts 3-4 weeks. I find it fades a lot quicker around the feet because it is constantly getting wet and dirty.

I've never tried black on a white dog, but I can imagine when washing the color off it will tinge the surrounding hair easily.


----------



## Fbkathleen (Jan 9, 2012)

I am confused. It seems the sprayza pens have dye in them. Is it safe for dogs?
Thanks


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

Sprayza pens are listed as non toxic. If you are concerned about different products, the The National Association of Professional Creative Groomers is a good resource. They have a facebook page as well as a website with good info in their blogs.


----------

